# 99152- Moderate sedation



## heartyoga (Sep 15, 2018)

We bill moderate sedation 99152 as per new changes in 2017 guidelines when performing cardiac cath.
It pays somewhere between $11-12.

However some insurances e.g. Humana denies it.

Are there some changes I'm not aware of?

Thanks!


----------



## amelia77 (Nov 1, 2018)

we have been having an issue with Humana & Wellcare now both are denying sedation codes 99152 & 99153 as being bundled with all pain management procedures.  Anyone have any info on how we can appeal this?  They are saying they are following the anesthesia guidelines for these codes.


----------



## Melissa Harris CPC (Jan 31, 2019)

I too am having a problem with several insurances getting this paid.   Any help or direction would be very helpful.  

Melissa Harris CPC
The Albany and Saratoga Centers for Pain Management


----------

